# Potential Texas Competition - South Texas Summer 2011



## Anthony (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm leaving for college in Michigan in the fall, so I want to organize one last competition down here in the valley. I have four possible venues I could easily reserve, so that's not an issue atm, I would just like to see if a decent number of you northern Texans would be willing to make the trip down. Also, if you have a date preference let me know and I'll take it into consideration. I'm debating between July 16, 23 and 30.

Events would most likely be 2, 3, OH, BLD, 4 and not 5. There will not be 5x5. 
5x5 will not be held unless I receive a hefty monetary sum - most likely enough to pay for a trip to Bangkok. 
Actually, that may not be enough.

kthxbai :3


----------



## bwronski (Jun 9, 2011)

Im in the houston area so idk if I could make it. If it was the 30th I MIGHT be able to. I have orientation on the 28th and its an overnight stay.


----------



## sa11297 (Jun 9, 2011)

this will be cool. I am also in the Houston area


----------



## vrumanuk (Jun 9, 2011)

<3 
No date conflicts for me


----------



## ZamHalen (Jun 9, 2011)

Sweet! Hope this goes through.
EDIT: LOL irony, I just realized that I might go out of town on the 23 so any other day would work.


----------



## bwronski (Jun 9, 2011)

Did I misread it before or was is 'changed' to south Texas, not north Texas?


----------



## Anthony (Jun 9, 2011)

bwronski said:


> Did I misread it before or was is 'changed' to south Texas, not north Texas?


 
You must have originally misread.


----------



## bwronski (Jun 9, 2011)

Ok great! I could only attend if its on the 30th. I am out of town on the 16th and 23rd. I would be psyched if this could get organized


----------



## Itchy Cacti (Jun 9, 2011)

Were you thinking a large city like San Antonio? or some other city?


----------



## ZamHalen (Jun 9, 2011)

When he says South Texas he means the area around Brownsville,McAllen, Harlingen, and places in that area.


----------



## Casey (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh good, I was hoping you'd put together one more competition, Anthony.  

I *should* be able to make it on any of those dates, but I'd have to get a couple days off work, which is iffy. Basically I would have to know the date ASAP, or there's no way I'll get approved for that since it's a Saturday in July. :-/


----------



## ZamHalen (Jun 13, 2011)

Yay! People willing to come to Mexi....I mean the valley!!!!


----------



## cannon4747 (Jun 17, 2011)

i'm open on the 23rd but seeing as brownsville is 300 miles away and 6 hours and 23 minutes away from where i live i wont be able to go.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm just now seeing this thread...

I don't see there being a chance for me to go , but good luck!


----------



## ZamHalen (Jun 27, 2011)

Any word on this being a go or no go?


----------



## Casey (Jun 30, 2011)

As far as I'm aware, Anthony decided against it.


----------



## sa11297 (Jun 30, 2011)

if he decided not to do this then he should have posted so. i dont think anything is going to happen


----------



## ZamHalen (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah It's less than a month to the selected dates so it's pretty safe to assume it ain't happening.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 2, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> if he decided not to do this then he should have posted so.


Up until this weekend it was still a small possibility


----------

